# Now the fun begins...



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Oooh.

Go get some moody Skies!

Have fun.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Oooh.
> 
> Go get some moody Skies!
> 
> Have fun.


Bloody blue clear sky today!










What are the chances of that happening eyyyyy?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice mate! Got a load of Lee filters on backorder from Warehouseexpress, had them on order since October and still got to wait another month :doublesho Cant wait though!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeh, waiting times are mental at the moment - managed to source this one on Friday from Dale Photographic who had some in that day. Some were going on eBay for £200!! :doublesho sod that

Which ones are you waiting on?

Check out these for stock - as they tend to have the odd one now and again

http://teamworkphoto.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=78_769

http://www.speedgraphic.co.uk/search.html?start=0


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just waiting for hard and soft neutral density sets, so fair bit of moneys worth too!
Cheers for the links mate. Just want them now lol, can't wait to get them... eventually :lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeh nice one, lovely - have got 2 stop soft, 3stop hard & soft and a 3stop ND and now the Big stopper.

Should do me for a while, used to have Hitech/Formatt filters but had to upgrade to LEE as colour casts were ruining shots

Just got to get down the coast and use them this week :thumb:

drew


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ahhh I look forward to hopefully seeing them posted on here then! :thumb:
Hopefully I get chance to take some nice landscapes soon but at the moment I'm mainly using 35mm film or medium format.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry to butt in guys but could one of you 2 explain exactly what these do/are for, and can you explain the stops thing for me please

thanks in advance

Dan


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

how much less light they let in. They're filters...

ND = Neutral Density. Lets in less light. 1 stop = f2.8 becomes f4, f4 becomes f5.6. With a 2 stopper, f2.8 becomes f5.6. *In light terms!*

Or.... f4 and 1/10 sec suddenly needs 1/5s with 1 stop and 1/3 or so with a two stop.

Grads are graduated: dark at the top and pale from the middle down. Hard have a solid line, soft have fluff at the limit.

A ten stopper allows a lot of playing. Meaning soft seas and water and therefore lush, dreamy photos.

The problems Drew is referring to are those of colour casting, so getting a magenta tinge through the filter, meaning you have to reduce it and therefore lose some of the original colour.

If you don't get it, don't worry too much, these two very much know what they're doing.

Why you want them? To dim skies down, so you retain detail in the sky and the ground and maybe to increase the length of a shot from 1/1000 to 1/200 to soften waves and remove other movement.

There's a reasonable EV scaler in the wikipedia article on f-number. I'd strongly suggest reading it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-number

Bret


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks Bret i'll have a read


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

As you know Drew, you could sell it on immediately and double your money given the waiting list to get one of these.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Got an ND9 stop here but not a cloud in the sky...... later on in the week hopefully!!!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Purple Haze said:


> sorry to butt in guys but could one of you 2 explain exactly what these do/are for, and can you explain the stops thing for me please
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Dan


Hey Dan, to do this sort of thing...
I took this on Sunday morning, 30 seconds exposure with the Heliopan 10 stop.









Heres a handy chart explaining the stops as Brett says. Its very useful

__
https://flic.kr/p/2267881902

Anyhoo Buckas, how on earth did you get hold of that! As you say theyre like rocking horse poo atm! Teamwork etc are now saying March. Is there one old man making them by hand or sumic!:lol:
I ended up getting the Heliopan 10 Stop from Teamwork and a Manfrotto 190 XProB and 496 RCT head instead but still would like to get the Lee system at some point. I have bought the Hitech set of ND and grads and found the soft grads i used on sunday morning fine when i went to tog the sunset. From what ive seen the Cokin ones have a really bad colour cast but i'll see how i get on. The Heliopan is nice mind! I have to admit after buying the Heliopan then getting into seascape i appreciate the slot method will be far easier in the field when its cold! I reckon it might be a faf putting on the screw filter then the cokin P for my grads.......
Phil


----------

